# How much do you weigh?



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I weigh 125pounds


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It fluctuates between 110 and 118.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I voted, but am not saying. :lol


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

yeah, hehe, mine flucuates too, from 115 -125, hmm with all the food I've eaten during the holidays, no wonder...LOL


----------



## xenopii (Jun 29, 2004)

204


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Close to 200. I could probably stand to lose a little, but diets and I don't get along.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

What a sucky poll!!

Only because I'm so self-conscious... It's not a bad poll, I'm sorry...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

goes back and forth between 120 and 130 but I still look sickly and scrawny :stu


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

The last time I was on a scale (in September 2004), it said 122.

I've probably lost more weight since then. 

But I still view myself as fat. I would have to be at least 90 pounds before I could stop thinking that way.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I hover between 130 and 140. I've weighed the same since I was 14! LOL.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I go from 150 to 155.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

165, which is rather lean for my height (6' 1")


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> 165, which is rather lean for my height (6' 1")


I looked on a weight range chart and you are in the middle of the range you should be. The range would be 151-182 lbs. We can trade bodies, then I can eat what I want. I need to lose about 30 pounds.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not sure. I do know that I could probably lose about 30 lbs, though I'm not exactly "fat"....


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I hover around 160 lbs at 6'1." I was once 130 lbs at that same height, when I graduated high school. I still look somewhat like a skinny, gangly teenager, but I've gained a lot of strength.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

170. For my age and height, I'm probably about 10 pounds overweight. I was underweight through high school, so I don't mind too much.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

191 lbs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

208


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

140ish


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I was very tempted to vote 'how dare you ask such a question', but I decided not to :lol I weigh 114 lbs.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

about 165


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

moviefreak13 said:


> I was very tempted to vote 'how dare you ask such a question', but I decided not to :lol I weigh 114 lbs.


I wouldnt mind, some people are just a little more modest than other 
:b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll use this thread to voice my opinion that how much you weigh doesn't matter as much as how you 'carry' it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

145 to 150


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

skaredykat7 said:


> moviefreak13 said:
> 
> 
> > I was very tempted to vote 'how dare you ask such a question', but I decided not to :lol I weigh 114 lbs.
> ...


Thank you. I guess you are right. Besides, you obviously would not mind if you made that option, right? But I decided to be truthful. It is not as if I weight too much or anything


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

About 165, although that was pre-Thanksgiving. At one time I was 220. :boogie


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

185-190


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not telling :hide


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Fluctuates, around 118 to 125. I would like to weigh 135lbs.


----------



## Picasso (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm really tiny....like sub-human (way less than 100).


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

Usally anywhere between 170 - 185. Used to be less when I still smoked.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing. (More precisely, 107 at last check... being 5'8". But 'nothing' suffices as an approximation. Surprisingly, I feel fine.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank goodness you put large ranges in my area!

I was 195 until Paxil (a stocky 6' 3"), but I probably up to 210-215 now. Thanks, Paxil! :fall


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I weigh less than 100 pounds. I'm not underweight or have an eating disorder, I am under 5' and have small bones.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Currently around 195 lbs.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG I JUST WEIGHED MYSELF AND I AM 214!!!!! :banana I LOST 15 POUNDS YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

115 average.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Around 65-68 kg I think. Been a while since I was anywhere near a scale.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> OMG I JUST WEIGHED MYSELF AND I AM 214!!!!! :banana I LOST 15 POUNDS YESSSS!!!!!


Congrats for losing weight!!! :kiss


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_130_


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I think i am between 115 and 121, but i definetly lost some weight and am still opting to get down to 110-ish or less.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

88kg 194lbs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

174 pounds


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

132.5lb


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

138.89


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm much taller and weigh significantly more than the average female involved in this poll.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

I am extremely lean. I am just slightly less than six feet tall and weigh around 165lbs. There isn't a single gram of extra body fat anywhere on my whole body. I'm really not cut at all though. Which is fine, I don't mind that at all. I enjoy having a gracile frame.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

198 lbs. as of Tuesday (Oct. 28th)







Now down to 192 lbs. (November 13th) Doctor says I'm too "chubby". :stu


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

85 This is actually overweight for my bone structure tho, I'm small boned.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

around 93/94 pounds.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

161 pounds (11 Stone, 7lbs).


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

today I was just over 141 pounds. this is smack bang the correct weight for my height and age apparently. but I have a very small amount of belly fat.... just a little teeny bit...

i'd rather gain a bit of weight on my butt and thighs however... but I dont was a fat gut.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

115 which is normal range, but for petite body, I personally think it's on the high side... maybe. definitely no flat stomach. I think 105-110 is normal but meh.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

12st 3lb (171lb)


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Too much.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

170


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

200 lbs I'm thinking about becoming a sumo wrestler..in the featherweight division..:teeth


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

About 135lbs


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

around 190


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

9.3 lbs.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Around 160 lbs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> 9.3 lbs.


I love that weight...:mushy


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> 9.3 lbs.


Perfect avarage for a cat.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

142


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

145


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

97.6


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

182 pounds


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rather not say~ XDDD. I don't know how much I weigh in pounds anyway and can't be bothered to find out x__x


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> Perfect avarage for a cat.


:3


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> 97.6


That's your body temperature, love.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> That's your body temperature, love.


don't patronize me you


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> don't patronize me you


The scale is the one you stand on.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> The scale is the one you stand on.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

124lbs and I'm 5'5"-5'6"ish.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

5'8 130 lbs


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


>


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Less than 120 lbs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Much bigger than anyone who has listed their weight so far... Trying to lose a bunch



blue2 said:


> 200 lbs I'm thinking about becoming a sumo wrestler..in the featherweight division..:teeth


I'll crush you all in a sumo match!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

6'3" 240lbs, trying to get back up to 260-270 but it's tough.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine fluctuates, but never goes above 120 :/


----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

Voted "My weight isn't on your poll" because I have no idea how much I weight in pounds and I'm too lazy to convert it from kilograms.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

57 kg (125 and a half pounds).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

_How dare you ask such a question! __I take Seroquel, which has made me gain a lot of weight, it is very helpful though. That's all I'll say._


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

68 kg at 175cm atm


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

6'2" - 171lbs


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

Mine isn't listed  I'll be totally honest, I weight 333lbs. I got down to 240lbs but in the last 2 years due to severe depression packed on a ton. but I am trying to lose, so far I have lost 20lbs and many many more to go, but I am trying


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*seagarfy* keep up the good work  I'm trying to lose a lot too


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Had to convert it. 180 pounds.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Between 130-160, but I'm definitely on the lower end of that range.


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

slyfox said:


> @*seagarfy* keep up the good work  I'm trying to lose a lot too


Thank you! Good luck to you too :clap


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Right now about 122 pounds.


----------



## Norman Jayden (Nov 5, 2014)

95 Im wayy underweight, I have an eating disorder and dont know what to do,


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

5'8", 156 lbs/70 kg (I'm actually very lean)

I'm at the lower-end of the BMI chart:
http://www.calculator.net/bmi-calculator.html


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

5'10" and 137 lbs. BMI of 19.7. I want to get to a BMI of 18.7 by maybe February, so about 130 lbs.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

6'1 and accidentally got up to 185, food is good man. But I have a plan to get down to 175ish pretty quick.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

None of those apply to me. I'm under 100.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I weigh 122 pounds, at least for now. I wish I could gain an extra 15 pounds though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*185. :eek*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

arnie said:


> *185. :eek*


You're 6'3 tho, those are solid specs.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Last time I weighed myself, which was probably around 6 months ago, I was 196lbs. I'd guess that I'm around 190lbs right now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I weigh more than my chair but less than a car.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> *185. :eek*














crimeclub said:


> You're 6'3 tho, those are solid specs.


I know, I just wanted to use an excuse to use that pic.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

171 pounds


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Around 205 pounds at 5'10".


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 6"2 - 160 pounds.

But I think what's worth bearing in mind and what I see some people in here falling into the trap of is the myth that 'lower weight, better looking body' - *not true. *

The way your body looks is determined by the composition of fat/muscle (and to a much lesser degree water retention) Therefore gaining weight is not necessarily a bad thing and loosing weight is not necessarily a good thing.

Gain weight, look better:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> But I think what's worth bearing in mind and what I see some people in here falling into the trap of is the myth that 'lower weight, better looking body' - *not true. *


Yeah. I used to weigh 14lbs less than I do now, and I was way more self-conscious about my body then. 110lbs doesn't look right/healthy on my frame, although I know some other girls who are around my height look fine at that weight.


----------

